# Cote iMac G3 600?



## mjpolo (2 Mai 2008)

bonsoir,

j'ai un iMac G3 600mhz anthracite à vendre avec 768mo de RAM et un DD de 80go; 
mac2sel le cote 150... ça vous parait plausible? ce site est-il fiable? y en a-t-il d'autre pour comparer les diffs cotes?

Merci de vos lumières


----------



## Alycastre (2 Mai 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai un iMac G3 600mhz anthracite à vendre avec 768mo de RAM et un DD de 80go;
> mac2sel le cote 150&#8364;... ça vous parait plausible? ce site est-il fiable? y en a-t-il d'autre pour comparer les diffs cotes?
> ...



Avec ce genre de machine, une cotation ne veut plus dire grand-chose.
Pour certains, ce sera rédhibitoire: niet, même si on leur donne.
Pour d'autres, c'est une bonne occase pour faire tourner toute la bureautique d'aujourd'hui ...
Ma femme travaille avec Pages Mail Safari iCal etc ... sous Tiger, avec son G3 500 DV


----------



## mjpolo (2 Mai 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> Avec ce genre de machine, une cotation ne veut plus dire grand-chose.
> Pour certains, ce sera rédhibitoire: niet, même si on leur donne.
> Pour d'autres, c'est une bonne occase pour faire tourner toute la bureautique d'aujourd'hui ...
> Ma femme travaille avec Pages Mail Safari iCal etc ... sous Tiger, avec son G3 500 DV



Merci, au fait c'est pour une copine qui est intéressée justement, mais je voudrais surtout lui faire un bon prix, honnête, tout en sachant que j'y ai mis récemment 100 pour la barrette de mémoire et le DD  ... je pense que le reste de la machine vaut au moins 20 ou 30 et donc 120-130 me semble correct...


----------



## Alycastre (2 Mai 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Merci, au fait c'est pour une copine qui est intéressée justement, mais je voudrais surtout lui faire un bon prix, honnête, tout en sachant que j'y ai mis récemment 100 pour la barrette de mémoire et le DD  ... je pense que le reste de la machine vaut au moins 20 ou 30 et donc 120-130 me semble correct...


Bah, là tu lui fais, à mon avis, un super cadeau


----------



## mjpolo (2 Mai 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> Bah, là tu lui fais, à mon avis, un super cadeau



C'est bien ce que je pense, moi aussi 
Merci


----------



## Superparati (5 Mai 2008)

C'est un excellent prix!
Très bonne machine sous Tiger pour effectivement la bureautique !
Rapide, bon disque dur et mémoire suffisante, j'ai beaucoup apprécier bosser dessus et je regrette de l'avoir vendu 

ce modèle dispose de 16Mo de mémoire vidéo?


----------

